# Pick ups from riverside ca



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Has anyone had any luck in landing any blocks from the Riverside warehouse off of Sycamore Canyon Rd? I only managed to get one 4hr 4-8 for Friday and that was because I had the previous Friday block.. At least that's how I understood it worked..


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmm, try this: let say, you want the 12pm block for tomorrow, you should start refreshing at 12pm "sharp" today (for a few minute, if it doesn't work then your warehouse has different tactic).


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Now when you say refresh, do you mean click the orange button and then back out and repeat? Or click the orange button and then swipe down from up top to refresh? Or click on the white screen to refresh? I was reading around and people say to do all these things but it sounds like superstition to me.. But at the same time.. I want what works


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Just got one, 1hr block :/ better than nothing I guess


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

ive been getting 4 hour blocks every morning that I am available for it. It looks like this location only gives out 4 hour morning blocks in the morning with the occasional 1-2 hour block after noon.

the blocks seem to consistently appear within the 6-630 am time range.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

RGV said:


> Hmm, try this: let say, you want the 12pm block for tomorrow, you should start refreshing at 12pm "sharp" today (for a few minute, if it doesn't work then your warehouse has different tactic).


As a reference point, for my area, we don't see 24 hour drops.


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

what i have noticed about riverside, is that reserves pop up in the after noon. All daily blocks pop up in the morning. The rest is very seldom.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

We have 4pm and,even 445 blocks in riverside everyday. 3 and 4 hour blocks. Your seeing the morning blocks because there is a lot of them and not so much for the pm blocks


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> We have 4pm and,even 445 blocks in riverside everyday. 3 and 4 hour blocks. Your seeing the morning blocks because there is a lot of them and not so much for the pm blocks


around what time do you see these 4pm blocks?


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

anyone have problems with logging into amazon flex this morning. Literally right when they release blocks my password didnt work for a brief moment.


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

I just signed up last Tuesday and background &a welcome to flex came Wednesday. I made two trips so far. 

i like this job as a side hustle. I know at the riverside warehouse, going from the bottom rack to the top will help you so much when it comes to sorting and delivering but I still don't understand getting blocks and do we receive tips? 

Is getting blocks sporadic in our area to or are there certain times where they will for sure show up like in the morning or afternoon?

I think riverside just prime, cause that what I have been delivering so far.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

if you're doing actual prime and not .com logistics deliveries you might see tips.... but if you're seeing like 40+ packages you're doing the logistics side and no tips


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Oh ok thank you. I may be doing logistics then. I just assumed cause it said prime on the boxes and so far didn't have many boxes. Did receive $100 and $84 so far. 4 hour blocks

Sycamore Canyon Location by the DMV..is it going to slow down or are there going to be more blocks available?

If blocks are going to be harder to come by, what time should we start refreshing the app?

I wasn't aware there were 2 amazon flex locations on sycamore Canyon on the opposite sides of each other. One by the DMV and the other by cactus.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Caliblk22 said:


> I wasn't aware there were 2 amazon flex locations on sycamore Canyon on the opposite sides of each other. One by the DMV and the other by cactus.


I wasn't aware either. I'm pretty sure there's only one.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Caliblk22 said:


> Sycamore Canyon Location by the DMV..is it going to slow down or are there going to be more blocks available?
> 
> If blocks are going to be harder to come by, what time should we start refreshing the app?


Pretty sure it'll slow down a bit, blocks used to come out on the hour exactly an hour before pick up. Now it could be 2- 3hrs before at like 236 for a 4pm block or at 706 for a 8am block its all at random now..


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

SavageSvage said:


> Pretty sure it'll slow down a bit, blocks used to come out on the hour exactly an hour before pick up. Now it could be 2- 3hrs before at like 236 for a 4pm block or at 706 for a 8am block its all at random now..





SavageSvage said:


> I wasn't aware either. I'm pretty sure there's only one.


I seen another amazon flex flag on cactus and if you know where the old fresh & easy warehouse use to be before the company closed down. It ALL amazon white vans. A huge parking lot full.

Ok thanks. I'll try that today.. I tried some suggestion about refreshing at 6 to 6:30...nothing lol. Yesterday was the first day I didn't see anything all day


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah i didnt see anything all day either and i was up since 5 refreshing till about 10..after that i said screw it, took a nap then went out to the movies lol


----------



## Apphussler (Dec 23, 2016)

SavageSvage said:


> Yeah i didnt see anything all day either and i was up since 5 refreshing till about 10..after that i said screw it, took a nap then went out to the movies lol


I worked on Saturday the 24th and one driver said that the faciltiy would not be delivering on Christmas and the following day Monday the 26th. That could be why no one saw anything yesterday.


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

The other flex warehouse is prime where the fleet of vans are parked.

This is the first time gett over 30 packages. How can I successfully pack them in my car from first delivery to my last before I start scanning?


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Are they still dropping blocks 24hrs ahead here. I haven't been able to get a block all week


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Caliblk22 said:


> The other flex warehouse is prime where the fleet of vans are parked.
> 
> This is the first time gett over 30 packages. How can I successfully pack them in my car from first delivery to my last before I start scanning?


Top right corner of the box it should have 2 letters and a few numbers. Organize your boxes from lowest to highest so for example

AP2000s together AP2005s together AP2010s together. It would take too long to do each one in order from 1 to 30 just group them and you will be fine.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

It depends, DLA5 is different.. Morning blocks are usually done by routes, RI1265 for example and then it has a ton of them underneath it like 9060, 9065, 9070, 9075. So you're gonna take them all and group them according to their route, put them from highest to lowest into your car. 

In the afternoon they do them by tiers. T1, T2, T3, T4, etc. And the pkgs are numbered 1,2,3,4,5 etc. Just put them from highest to lowest into your car and you're good.


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Prg909 said:


> Are they still dropping blocks 24hrs ahead here. I haven't been able to get a block all week


Yes they are. I had a delivery today but received a notification to pick accept it yesterday morning. I was just logged on, didn't refresh or anything

You may want to expand your availability


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

OK thanks


----------



## Apphussler (Dec 23, 2016)

I 


Caliblk22 said:


> Yes they are. I had a delivery today but received a notification to pick accept it yesterday morning. I was just logged on, didn't refresh or anything
> 
> You may want to expand your availability


Does anyone else feel like the notification system for blocks is messed up. By talking to other flex drivers on the dailey I know for a fact now that this notification system is screwed up. Some people will get them and some won't. Does anyone know why this is???
I only get like 1 notificaction a month regarding open blocks and others have stated they get about 4 or 5 plus a month. What do u guys think?


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Apphussler said:


> I
> 
> Does anyone else feel like the notification system for blocks is messed up. By talking to other flex drivers on the dailey I know for a fact now that this notification system is screwed up. Some people will get them and some won't. Does anyone know why this is???
> I only get like 1 notificaction a month regarding open blocks and others have stated they get about 4 or 5 plus a month. What do u guys think?


I started 3 weeks ago but I received 3 notifications so far. 1 for 1hr $18 the other night. Yesterday four block and something else.

Are you with logistics or with prime? Could also depend on your set availability or if your have any missed packages.


----------



## Apphussler (Dec 23, 2016)

Caliblk22 said:


> I started 3 weeks ago but I received 3 notifications so far. 1 for 1hr $18 the other night. Yesterday four block and something else.
> 
> Are you with logistics or with prime? Could also depend on your set availability or if your have any missed packages.


I work at the DLA5/Riverside logistics. I have my availability set to 12am-12am everyday so basically 24/7. I haven't had any performance issues. I wonder if it has to do with how much we are refreshing for blocks on the app. I'm on there a lot and work one block everyday so maybe they base it off that... IDK?


----------



## Dhoff89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Was wondering if anyone has been having problems getting blocks 24 hours in advance... For the past 2 days I haven't been able to get 9am or 4pm blocks when they usually release 24 hours before they start... Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Apphussler (Dec 23, 2016)

Dhoff89 said:


> Was wondering if anyone has been having problems getting blocks 24 hours in advance... For the past 2 days I haven't been able to get 9am or 4pm blocks when they usually release 24 hours before they start... Has anyone else noticed this?


ANYONE WHO WANTS TO WORK TOMORROW Jan 9th from 9am to 1pm at riverside DTLA5 I'm forfeiting my block at exactly 9:30pm tonight . Goodluck


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Dhoff89 said:


> Was wondering if anyone has been having problems getting blocks 24 hours in advance... For the past 2 days I haven't been able to get 9am or 4pm blocks when they usually release 24 hours before they start... Has anyone else noticed this?


Do you see them pop up but you get the block has been taken message? Or you haven't been seeing them at all?


----------



## CheckNorris (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello fellow Flex drivers! I was looking for some 411 on the DLA5 hub and if it was busy? I currently work out of UCA4 Irvine doing Prime Now, but the drive is limiting me, or I have to spend like 14 hours out there to get 6 hours of blocks. I can however get at least 30 hours a pay peri0d (thur-wed the old pay period) by putting in a lot of time and refreshing the offers page all day. Is that a possibility is riverside? We have hot wheels out there so they stay busy 8a-12p with blocks and restaurants, so I'm kinda scared to change out here, but I'm getting red barred on absolutely everything nowadays even at like 3am when my friend tried to drop a block to me, like who is up this late swiping so vigorously to beat me to it,,, when I know the exact sec it dropped? Lol not to say I expect it to be any less harder here just as it's possible to get 20-25 hours a week? I'd also like to not put another 13k on my car again in the next 3 months driving so far. What time does DLA5 open and close? How big is the service area? Do you get tips? Lol sorry for the 21 questions just want to be sure before I change cause I was told you can't go back to your old station ever, once you do!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

CheckNorris said:


> ..... Do you get tips? Lol sorry for the 21 questions just want to be sure before I change cause I was told you can't go back to your old station ever, once you do!


I can answer you question number 20 & 21 only, you dont get tips in *.com* deliveries and its a myth that you cannot revert back to you previous station , I did it and I still work for Prime.


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Has anyone done nights blocks... I've had 2 so far both for $72 4 hour blocks but after doing both I wary of doing more. The first one should have been an LA flex job...had to go to Covina but was easy only 2 packages. The second one was HELL. 8 packages 5 were apts in the dark and the gps add 15 more miles to my car unnecessarily and made me go back to the same apt after leaving 30 minutes prior when usually if multiple packages for the same complex. I can scan all of them and take them to the individual apt. Was in Colton apt, deep in San bern then back to the same Colton complex.

I've seen 1hr $18 and 2hour $36 as well for first time, anyone have experience with these?

What have your experiences been with night blocks? Are they usually apts


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Caliblk22 said:


> Has anyone done nights blocks... I've had 2 so far both for $72 4 hour blocks but after doing both I wary of doing more. The first one should have been an LA flex job...had to go to Covina but was easy only 2 packages. The second one was HELL. 8 packages 5 were apts in the dark and the gps add 15 more miles to my car unnecessarily and made me go back to the same apt after leaving 30 minutes prior when usually if multiple packages for the same complex. I can scan all of them and take them to the individual apt. Was in Colton apt, deep in San bern then back to the same Colton complex.
> 
> I've seen 1hr $18 and 2hour $36 as well for first time, anyone have experience with these?
> 
> What have your experiences been with night blocks? Are they usually apts


Get a good flashlight. It's what I use and it helps out so much since most streetlights don't light up the street very well..

Afternoon blocks.. 4-8pm sometimes depending on when they drop could be set routes or they could be go backs from earlier in the day.. Maybe a driver got lazy and didn't want to really take the time to look for an apartment.. Those kinda suck but I don't mind them very much.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

CheckNorris said:


> Hello fellow Flex drivers! I was looking for some 411 on the DLA5 hub and if it was busy? I currently work out of UCA4 Irvine doing Prime Now, but the drive is limiting me, or I have to spend like 14 hours out there to get 6 hours of blocks. I can however get at least 30 hours a pay peri0d (thur-wed the old pay period) by putting in a lot of time and refreshing the offers page all day. Is that a possibility is riverside? We have hot wheels out there so they stay busy 8a-12p with blocks and restaurants, so I'm kinda scared to change out here, but I'm getting red barred on absolutely everything nowadays even at like 3am when my friend tried to drop a block to me, like who is up this late swiping so vigorously to beat me to it,,, when I know the exact sec it dropped? Lol not to say I expect it to be any less harder here just as it's possible to get 20-25 hours a week? I'd also like to not put another 13k on my car again in the next 3 months driving so far. What time does DLA5 open and close? How big is the service area? Do you get tips? Lol sorry for the 21 questions just want to be sure before I change cause I was told you can't go back to your old station ever, once you do!


I'm thinking of switching out to Irvine because I have that same issue too, but I want to switch from DLA3 to UCA4. I have switched from DLA2 to DLA3 previously with success. I was wondering, how do you fish for blocks? Is there a normal set time window they usually release them? Or do you just randomly or always get stuck on your phone checking? I ask because I always get a block at DLA3 guaranteed but it involves checking constantly around certain time windows.


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Is this warehouse still giving out 4 hr blocks, the last 2days I've only been offered 2 hr blocks at 6pm


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Prg909 said:


> Is this warehouse still giving out 4 hr blocks, the last 2days I've only been offered 2 hr blocks at 6pm


I haven't been able to get anything for the past 2 weeks


----------



## Jsv (Jan 20, 2017)

How do I do join Flex? I signed up on the Amazonflex website multiple times but I'm not getting any response at all, are they just not hiring right now? Would like to do the Riverside area but will take anything really just looking for a side gig. Thanks


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jsv said:


> How do I do join Flex? I signed up on the Amazonflex website multiple times but I'm not getting any response at all, are they just not hiring right now? Would like to do the Riverside area but will take anything really just looking for a side gig. Thanks


Check their website until there are more openings. You signed up right after the busy season so there are hardly enough hours to go around as it is.


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

What the earliest and latest blocks you guys have picked up or seen ?

never seen anything past 8pm and 9am is the earliest I've seen.


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

I was offered a 2hour block a while back from 8-10pm


----------



## SR909 (May 5, 2016)

hello how do you get more blocks? i only get offers once ever other week


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

SR909 said:


> hello how do you get more blocks? i only get offers once ever other week


Constantly be refreshing the offers page all day everyday.


----------



## SR909 (May 5, 2016)

thanks gonna try that


----------



## Marci (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello, I'm having a problems with accepting blocks, when I try to accept, the app doesn't indicate with a green bar accepted or a red bar sorry block has been taken. This has been happening since Sunday. Any advice?  DLA5 Riverside


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Marci said:


> Hello, I'm having a problems with accepting blocks, when I try to accept, the app doesn't indicate with a green bar accepted or a red bar sorry block has been taken. This has been happening since Sunday. Any advice?  DLA5 Riverside


If your not sure if you accept a block or didn't get it. ALWAYS ALWAYS go to you calendar and check your current week. If it orange. You were fast enough and got it, click on it and see when u work.

If there nothing on the calendar, u weren't fast enough. Someone else got it


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The latest app update doesn't tell you anymore whether you were successful in accepting a block. Like Calibik said, you can only tell by looking at your calendar.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Damn for real? Well thats stupid..
I think my time with Amazon is coming to an end.. An idea for you guys, I'm gonna try my luck at painting sidewalks with house numbers.. I hated delivering and not being able to find the house immediately because of faded and/or non existant numbers on the curb/face of the house.. Especially at night time


oicu812 said:


> The latest app update doesn't tell you anymore whether you were successful in accepting a block. Like Calibik said, you can only tell by looking at your calendar.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Return the packages back to the warehouse for UTL.


----------



## Marci (Dec 30, 2015)

Caliblk22 said:


> If your not sure if you accept a block or didn't get it. ALWAYS ALWAYS go to you calendar and check your current week. If it orange. You were fast enough and got it, click on it and see when u work.
> 
> If there nothing on the calendar, u weren't fast enough. Someone else got it


Ok thanks. I will check the calendar section after every attempt


----------



## Marci (Dec 30, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> The latest app update doesn't tell you anymore whether you were successful in accepting a block. Like Calibik said, you can only tell by looking at your calendar.


Ok Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Are we one of the few flex warehouses that they drop blocks at random? Is it cause it riverside

I've heard multiple people say LA always have blocks and they know when blocks are being dropped. Do we not have that at riverside?


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Caliblk22 said:


> The other flex warehouse is prime where the fleet of vans are parked.
> 
> This is the first time gett over 30 packages. How can I successfully pack them in my car from first delivery to my last before I start scanning?


There is a 4 didget block code located on the right top of label. You also will find a paper with these route codes on it with your load. The first block code listed is your first houses you will deliver too. Put those boxes in your front seat. Then put the second block on the list in your back seat let's say on the right side. Then the 3rd code on that sheet could be back seat center. and so on.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

This location used to keep me busy now it's maybe once a week. Supposedly because storms back east have slowed down delivery to us. Adding more zip codes March 1st for bigger delivery area.


----------



## e116699 (Jan 27, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> . Adding more zip codes March 1st for bigger delivery area.


Where'd you get this info from?


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Does anyone get tactical error on their app often? It like a error 402

Anyone knows what that means


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

e116699 said:


> Where'd you get this info from?


At the warehouse from one of the workers there


----------

